# 1 RCR and CFB London Reunion.



## X Royal (22 Jan 2014)

This summer (02 Aug) at the Victory Branch Legion in London there will be a reunion for those who served in London.
Here's a link to the facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/clairwhyte/
or contact:
Clair Whyte, 769 Ross Ave., Sarnia, ON.  N7T 1K4  519-491-7031   Email: clairwhyte5000@gmail.com

Looking forward to seeing  many old friends and meeting some new ones.

Best Wishes: Rick


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jan 2014)

X Royal said:
			
		

> This summer (02 Aug) at the Victory Branch Legion in London there will be a reunion for those who served in London.
> Here's a link to the facebook page:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/clairwhyte/
> or contact:
> ...


Interesting.  I served at CFB London from 1992 to 1995.  I'll check the group out.

Thanks


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (22 Jan 2014)

You guys should have the reunion at the Oxbox.


----------



## X Royal (23 Jan 2014)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> You guys should have the reunion at the Oxbox.


That would be pretty tough as it's been leveled years ago.
I believe a Shoppers Drugmart is there now.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jan 2014)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> You guys should have the reunion at the Oxbox.





			
				X Royal said:
			
		

> That would be pretty tough as it's been leveled years ago.
> I believe a Shoppers Drugmart is there now.



Noooo!


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jan 2014)

X Royal said:
			
		

> That would be pretty tough as it's been leveled years ago.
> I believe a Shoppers Drugmart is there now.





			
				Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> You guys should have the reunion at the Oxbox.



That's a minor factor.  We can still have it there  >


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jan 2014)

X Royal said:
			
		

> That would be pretty tough as it's been leveled years ago.
> I believe a Shoppers Drugmart is there now.



And a Tim Hortons.


----------



## xo31@711ret (23 Jan 2014)

was Duke's Coy from 82 until I LOTPed to medic in 88....would LOVE to go but have a family wedding to go to...ah well, would love to see the old 'hang outs': Brass Tacks; Shackers - Spooners; JR's (oh, right got banned for life there - thank you Wayne!  ) ; the T&C;...and can't forget the Beef Baron; Scabbly Abby's....   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jul 2014)

I guess a 'bump' would be good right about now.
Have fun folks.


----------



## X Royal (1 Aug 2014)

Will be a great time.
Over 250 confirmed to be going.


----------



## sarahsmom (1 Aug 2014)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> was Duke's Coy from 82 until I LOTPed to medic in 88....would LOVE to go but have a family wedding to go to...ah well, would love to see the old 'hang outs': Brass Tacks; Shackers - Spooners; JR's (oh, right got banned for life there - thank you Wayne!  ) ; the T&C;...and can't forget the Beef Baron; Scabbly Abby's....   ;D



Of all the places listed above, I think Beef Baron is the only one still open btw... Blondie's (Scabby Abby's) is now Flesh Gordon.


----------



## X Royal (2 Aug 2014)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Of all the places listed above, I think Beef Baron is the only one still open btw... Blondie's (Scabby Abby's) is now Flesh Gordon.


Actually Blondie's (Scabby Abby's) is still there with new name (Royal Lanchaster at the Airport hotel) but has had licensing problems and I believe is no longer operating as a strip joint.
Flesh Gordons is another place altogether. Before Flesh Gordons it went by the name El Grecco. A little further east than the Abbey.


----------



## X Royal (3 Aug 2014)

It was an excellent turnout and a great time.
Seen a few old friends I have not seen over 30 years.
A great many more that I've not seen in 5 to 25 years.
If anyone has a chance to go to a reunion of old friends take it. 
Too many have already passed on.


----------

